#   >   Goblin_Gaga

## Goblin_Gaga

- ,       ?
- .     ?
-      .
-    -      .
-     .
-     .
-            .
-        .      .
-     ,     ?
-    ,      .
-   !
-    !      !  .
-      !        ?   !
-        .     ,   !

************

-           ? ?   ?      ,   , ?
- ...        .
-       , ?
-       .       -    ,    -  .
-         ,      ?
-     .  , ,     ,       .
-    !  , ,     ?
-          ?
-  ,  ,        !    !
-      .  .   -   -   .
-      ,       .
-      -       .
-    .      -    , ,   .    ,     -     .

************

-  !  ?
-   .    .
-   ?  ?
-   .
- .
-   .         - !
-      ?
- ,  ,      ,    .
- , ,        .

P.S.   ,   .       .

----------


## ToT

eze

----------

